# Trolling motor for 15'4" Gheenoe



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

for the last 20 years i have been running every thing from motor guide to minn kota all hand controled with thrusts from 30 to 55. i am very happy with teh minn kota, as they seem to last longer, and be stronger. i am using a 40lb thrust minn kota right now, and it is plenty.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

I have almost the same setup as you. 2006 Classic w/8hp 4 stroke. 

I just mounted a Minn Kota Riptide 40 lb thrust motor on a Custom Gheenoe trolling motor bracket.

Works like a champ.


----------



## djc21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Markdido,
Did you mount the trolling motor yourself? How hard was it? What type of battery did you use? Can you operate the trolling motor while seated on a front swivel seat? 
thanks,
David


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

I picked up the trolling motor bracket from Custom Gheenoes about a week ago. Mounting it to the nose cap was a piece of cake. 6 SS bolts.

The trolling motor came from Wal-Mart. It's a Minn Kota Riptide (saltwater) 40 pound thrust model. Being a transom mount, the handle was mounted 180 degrees from the direction of the prop thrust, but 1 screw and you can turn the handle assembly around to mount it on the bow.

Battery is from Wal-Mart also. (Notice a trend here?) It's an inexpensive marine battery (about $50). Get one that's marked "deep cycle" not one that's designed for cars. Car batteries are set up for high "cranking" amps when you start the car, but don't have enough reserve power to motor around on the trolling motor for long periods of time.

The rubber material on the motor mount is some inexpensive drawer liner from Wal-Mart. I've see people pad the mount with SeaDeck, but I don't live close enough to a dealer. 

I set up the motor so that it clears the boat hull by about 2 inches when lowered. This keeps the head shallow enough to run skinny.

The battery box, also from Wal-Mart is made by Minn-Kota. I have it bungeed in place to 2 SS eye bolts at the bow. Put a pretty good pounding on the boat coming back from Carbide flats the other day when the wind picked up, and the box didn't move.


----------



## djc21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the info Markdido. Did u have to pre-drill your holes before u threaded the bolts through? Just want to make sure the fiberglass won't crack. Hope to have one on in a couple of weeks and thanks for the picks. Walmart may be the way to go if BassPro can't compete.
thanks again,
David


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope. Didn't have any problems. Just let the drill do the work and don't force it and it should give you a nice clean cut.

Mark


----------

